# Corsair FlashVoyager Woes



## schrodinger (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a 16GB Corsair FlashVoyager memory stick.

It unfortunately works fine if I plug it into a Windows or a Linux host. When I plug it into either my i386 Dell Intel desktop in work or my 64-bit Intel custom build desktop at home I get the following:


```
dmesg
[...]
ugen3.3: <Corsair> at usbus3
umass0: <Corsair Voyager, class 0/0, rev 2.00/30.00, addr 3> on usbus3
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass0:11:0:-1: Attached to scbus11
```

I do run custom kernels and I haven't tried GENERIC, yet. Never had a problem with any USB memory stick before. Both desktops are running FreeBSD 9.0.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 9, 2012)

Perhaps search the forum, 'quirks' ... I see many threads one of which may suggest a fix.


----------



## schrodinger (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks jb_fvwm2. I don't know why I didn't spot this. I had searched the forums before posting. Oh well.

Fix from here :

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=27654&highlight=quirks


----------

